# Darrion Caldwell vs. Rafael 'Morcego' Silva completes Bellator 137 main card



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The main card for next month’s Bellator 137 event is set with the addition of a new bantamweight bout.
> 
> Unbeaten Darrion Caldwell (6-0 MMA, 3-0 BMMA) will meet Brazil’s Rafael “Morcego” Silva (22-4 MMA, 3-1 BMMA), the promotion announced today. The bout will kick off the Spike TV-televised portion of the card. In addition, two new bouts have been added to the preliminary card. Middleweights A.J. Matthews (7-3 MMA, 3-2 BMMA) and Ben Reiter (15-0-1 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) will meet, and lightweights Steve Kozola (5-0 MMA, 1-0 BMMA) and Ian Butler (1-1 MMA, 0-1 BMMA) square off.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------

